# Ultimate Guide to Renting a Room



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I've tried searching the forum for a thread that has tips on renting a room.

I have read a few pages of "The Ultimate Guide to Renting an Apartment" However, I didn't see anything that relates to renting a room in an apartment/villa. I see on Dubizzle that this happens all the time so thought it would be good to start a new thread. 

I wondered if those experienced could advise any tips/pitfalls, things to be aware of?

Also are there any rights for someone renting this way? 

Does a contract have to be signed or is it just on the basis of trust?

Many thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Technically renting/sub-letting a room / space in an apartment/villa is illegal ... which is probably why you haven't been able to find the answers you are looking for ....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

stamboy said:


> I've tried searching the forum for a thread that has tips on renting a room.
> 
> I have read a few pages of "The Ultimate Guide to Renting an Apartment" However, I didn't see anything that relates to renting a room in an apartment/villa. I see on Dubizzle that this happens all the time so thought it would be good to start a new thread.
> 
> ...



As saraswat says, subletting is illegal so you won't find much information. Having said that, is one of those things that is illegal but happens all the time 

Your best bet is Dubizzle, that's where most people will advertise rooms. You won't have any legal rights btw. The lease will be in the name of the person who rents the property and you would pay that person whatever you agree on. There are some real loonies out there so pay attention or you could end up with the roomate from hell. You will most probably be asked for one months' deposit. I can't think of anything else at the moment. Finding a good flat mate here is a PIA. Good luck to you man!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Laws change in the UAE all the time.

Back in 2008 the DM conducted a widesweeping crackdown on illegally shared villas so it's definitely illegal to share a villa - but (at the time) this didn't apply to the freehold compounds, only established non-freehold areas like Jumeira. Places like Arabian Ranches, Springs, etc didn't fall under this ruling. That may have changed since then, so don't take my word as gospel, but I will say that while I've heard of shared villas being evicted in Jumeira I've never heard of a shared villa in the Springs being evicted (maybe because there aren't that many to start with). 

As far as I'm aware it's not illegal to share an apartment. It is illegal to sublet an apartment, but not to rent out a room in the apartment, if that makes sense. 

The official rules for sharing a flat are:

1. No more than 1 x person per bedroom.
2. No mixed genders.

Fines of up to Dh50,000 for renting out to bachelors | GulfNews.com

Note in the link above that it stated the rulings did not apply to the freehold areas, so that once again comfirms my earlier statement about freehold areas being exempt from DM regulations.


----------



## denton_f (May 29, 2013)

Dubizzle looks dubious at times - is there anything to bear in mind when looking for flatshares on there? I am assuming, as it is technically not quite legal, there is no online flatsharing forum-based community?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Dubizzle may look dubious, but it's the craigslist of the Middle East.

What would you look for in a flatshare back home? Apply same logic here.

I'd (personally) want to meet a prospective flat/housemate for coffee for a good hour or two.


----------



## denton_f (May 29, 2013)

Definitely. But here at home that wouldn't be too hard - whereas I am trying to do this from another country at the moment. Would you recommend moving out first, and then trying to sort accommodation then? My prospective firm will cover me for a week in a hotel.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Skype call?


How about organise lots of coffees in your week free? Or save up and get a month in a services apt whilst you work it out? I wouldn't move in with someone I've never met...you don't know how well you'd gel.


----------

